# Convertisseur pour IPOD vidéo



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

*Bonjour,

j'ai un IPOD vidéo 30 GO et un Ibook G3 en 10.3.9. 
Pour la musique et les photos et les films caméras en mpeg pas de problème par Itunes mais je voudrais transférer des Divx. je sais qu'il faut les convertir avant de les glisser dans Itunes.
J'ai essayé avec Hand Brake mais ça ne marche pas.
Pourriez-vous me renseigner?
Merci,
*


----------



## Namida (8 Juin 2006)

Pour lire une vidéo sur un iPod 5G, il faut l'encoder en _H.264_ au préalable.
As-tu bien sélectionné ce type d'encodage avec HandBrake ?

As-tu une erreur précise par rapport à iTunes ?

Il existe également ffmpegX, excellent outil même s'il est moins convivial et plus complexe qu'HandBrake.


----------



## cameleone (9 Juin 2006)

Handbrake est un excellent logiciel, mais il n'encode qu'à partir d'un Dvd ou d'un fichier Video_Ts sur le disque dur (en provenance d'un Dvd), et non d'une séquence vidéo quelconque (.avi par exemple).

Le mieux à mon sens reste quand même ffmpegX.


----------



## Gwen (9 Juin 2006)

Le plus simple est de prendre isquint

http://www.isquint.org/


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2006)

et une nouveauté ( par les même gars que isquint)
visualhub/


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> et une nouveauté ( par les même gars que isquint)
> visualhub/



Il a l'air très bien ce soft, payant contrairement à isquint mais très bien...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple est de prendre isquint
> 
> http://www.isquint.org/



*je l'ai téléchargé. j'ai glissé mon film avi (env 700 mo) et cela me marque en temps restant 600 minutes...........!
je suis sur Ibook G3 , 10.3.9, 800 MHz, 256 MO DRAM. Je sais que déjà à cause des prises usb1 c'est pas terrible mais est-ce que la lenteur du convertisseur vient de là?

Merci*


----------



## daffyb (9 Juin 2006)

G3, 256 Mo de RAM bien trop peu pour faire de l'encodage en H264 mon pauvre ami


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> G3, 256 Mo de RAM bien trop peu pour faire de l'encodage en H264 mon pauvre ami


*chui une fille et blonde........c'est pour ça!
En rajoutant de la mémoire, ça résoudrait le problème?*


----------



## daffyb (9 Juin 2006)

non, tu ne résoudras pas vraiment ton problème, tu gagneras à la louche 10 à 20 %, mais certainement pas plus.
Sur mon iMac CoreDuo 2GHz 1,5 Go de ram, encoder 1 minutes de vidéo DV vers du H264 me prends entre 1 à 2 minutes à la louche...
Par contre, mettre plus de mémoire sera tout de même bien plus confortable pour ton utilisation quotidienne.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Merci à toi.


----------



## Gwen (12 Juin 2006)

Moi, je laisse tourné ça pendant la nuit et souvent, le matin, l'encodage n'est pas finis et peut encore duré 2 a 3 heures. Donc pas d'inquiétudes à avoir, c'est normal. j'ai un emac a 1Ghz avec plus de 700 Mo de ram.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2006)

ce temps d'encodage qui semble long à Krole est dans la norme
( c'est un changement du format de chaque pixel de haque image  d'un film de 700Mo)
Et c'est aussi assez gourmand en mémoire...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ce temps d'encodage qui semble long à Krole est dans la norme
> ( c'est un changement du format de chaque pixel de haque image  d'un film de 700Mo)
> Et c'est aussi assez gourmand en mémoire...



J'ai télécharger un logiciel qu'apple m'a conseillé : MEPG streamclip. j'ai mis mon divx avi à convertir pour Ipod. ça a mis à peu près 1 jours 1/2. J'ai bien mon film converti en MPEG4 pour ipod que j'arrive à glisser dans itunes et à mettre sur mon Ipod mais aucune image et aucun son..........je désespère!


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2006)

Tu es sur que les réglages sont bon sur l'iPod, que notamment la sortie n'est pas réglée vers la TV? c'est l'erreur la plus courante


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur que les réglages sont bon sur l'iPod, que notamment la sortie n'est pas réglée vers la TV? c'est l'erreur la plus courante



J'ai sortie télévision : non
signal télévision : Pal
écran large : oui


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur que les réglages sont bon sur l'iPod, que notamment la sortie n'est pas réglée vers la TV? c'est l'erreur la plus courante


Et en fait lorsque j'essaie de visualiser mon film sur Itunes, c'est pareil image noire et pas de son


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2006)

Donc la, il y a bien un soucis en effet 

Pourquoi ne pas tester avec un autre convertisseur comme isquint que perso, je préconise.


----------



## geoffrey (13 Juin 2006)

il doit manquer un codec audio ou video, ca m'arrive de temps en temps.

tu peux d'abord essayer de "réparer" ton div x avec div x doctor, ou alors de d'abord convertir ton .divx en .mov normal, puis si ce .mov normal a le son, convertir ce .mov à la bonne taille


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> il doit manquer un codec audio ou video, ca m'arrive de temps en temps.
> 
> tu peux d'abord essayer de "réparer" ton div x avec div x doctor, ou alors de d'abord convertir ton .divx en .mov normal, puis si ce .mov normal a le son, convertir ce .mov à la bonne taille



En divx mon film est ok. C'est quand je l'ai converti pour l'Ipod que je n'ai qu'une fenêtre sans son ni image :hein:


----------



## geoffrey (13 Juin 2006)

tu utilises VLC pour lire tes divx normallement ?


----------



## yann44 (10 Août 2006)

Salut, 
je viens de telecharger Isquint. Le Volume Isquint ce crèe correctement sur le bureau. je l'ouvre, je deplace l'icone de l'application dans le dossier APPLICATION. Mais lorsque je lance l'application l'icone apprait quelques secondes dans le dock puis disparait. Aucune fenetre ne s'ouvre. AU SECOURS !!! J'ai trop besoin de mettre des films sur mon ipod.
Merci.
A+
yan


----------



## La mouette (10 Août 2006)

Tu as quelle version d'OSX ?


----------



## yann44 (10 Août 2006)

j'ai l'os 10.3.9 et un imac G5 de l'année 2005


----------



## La mouette (10 Août 2006)

C'est la configuration minimale pour utiliser iSquint..

Essaie de réparer les autorisations de ton G5


----------



## yann44 (10 Août 2006)

Merci beaucoup.
Je vais essayer de le fair. je ne connais pas le manière de reparer les autorisation mais je vais chercher un peu. SI je n'essaye pas tout seul je resterai une grosse merde avec mon mac et je passerai mon temps a vous poser des questions. lol
Allé, bye.
Passe une bonne soirée.
yan


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

Pour réparer les autorisations: Onyx


----------



## yann44 (11 Août 2006)

Merci bien, j'm'y met tout de suite.


----------



## yann44 (11 Août 2006)

fais chié, je viens d'installer Onyx. Je trouve bien l'executable dans le dossier Application. Je lance Onyx, il apparait quelques secondes dans le dock puis il disparait. aucune fenetre ne s'ouvre. J'y pige que dal avec mes connaissances minimes sur mac.
Je suis aussi doué sur un mac que mon père sur un pc, je suis lamentable. :rose:


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

Tu as chargé la version pour 10.3 ?


----------



## yann44 (11 Août 2006)

Ouai jai fit gaf a prendre la bonne version. J'ai vraiment un probleme general qui n'ai pas lié au soft Isquint !!!
Putain de technologie, je n'aurais pas du balancer mon amstrad. lol

Bon bah je vais essayer de voir si je trouve des trucs dans les forums sur mon probleme.

Merci beaucoup.

bye.


----------



## geoffrey (17 Août 2006)

tes applications, tu les lances &#224; partir d'ou, de l'image disque ou du dossier application ?


----------



## yann44 (17 Août 2006)

JE les lances du dossier application. Mais par desespoir j'ai meme essayé depuis l'image disque. Et rien ne fonctionne.


----------



## Namida (17 Août 2006)

Réponse dans l'incertitude, mais...

As-tu essayé de démarrer sur le disque d'installation, afin d'effectuer une vérification / réparation du disque, et, éventuellement, des autorisations ?
Pour se faire, maintiens la touche _C_ pendant la séquence de démarrage.


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

Essaie défacer la PRAM

en faisant: commande + option + P + R

explications : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238


----------



## yann44 (17 Août 2006)

OK, je vais essayer tout ca. Pour le moment j'ai deja fait une reparation des autorisations. 
Si  je reset la PRAM, je ne vais perdre aucune données ??? Ca fait toujours peur le mot "reset" quand on ne maitrise pas completement le truc.


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

Non, aucuns soucis..de toute façon ça peut pas être pire que ce que tu as en ce moment


----------



## yann44 (17 Août 2006)

Ouai t'a raison.  .

j'me lance. 

Si jamais cette commande fait exploser mon mac, et moi par la meme occasion, je te nais a vous dire que ma vie fut riche et intense. NONNN, c'est pas vrai j'ai une vie de merdre mais j'veux pas mourrir !!! allé j'y vais.  j'espere a dans pas longtemps.


----------



## yann44 (17 Août 2006)

je viens de faire le "commande+option+p+r"
La touche commance est bien la pomme ? et la touche option est bien la touche controle ?

Mais de toute façon je crois que c'est mort pour moi car j'ai un clavier bluetooth. Et le clavier est detecté au moment de l'ouverture de session. Donc je ne pense pas avoir de clavier au demarrage. p.tain de technologie sans fil, j'avais jamais penser a ce genre de situation.


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

J'ai eu le même problème ..et mon iMac est en SAV ...:mouais:


----------



## yann44 (17 Août 2006)

Serieux ? je vais quand meme essayer de me trouver un clavier avec fil pour essayer encore deux ou trois bricole. merci la mouette


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

A ton service


----------



## yann44 (22 Août 2006)

a mon service ??? top !!! tu pourrais me rechauffer un peu de café s'il te plait ?  
désolé, j'abuse un peu de la situation.Sinon, pour le moment pas encore de clavier filaire.
Savez vous si un clavier usb de PC peut fonctionner sur un mac ? si oui la touche Apple correspond elle a la touche Windows ( beurk, j'aime pu ecrire ce nom maintenant.  )


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2006)

Oui je savais , merci bootcamp...

Retour au sujet


----------



## abdes (8 Novembre 2006)

saluuut les gars je suis nouveau, j'ai un  MacBook Intel core DUO 2 ghz  blanc, sous mac os tiger

     j'ai essayé Isquint , en effet il encode mais le truc :s c'est quand j'essai de faire glisser le fichier vers  itunes il ne met rien :s c comme si il n'ouvre rien 
je met fichier itunes importer fichier

et rien du tout  

une solution svp :s:s:s merccci


----------

